# The Home Theater that never was



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

See attached picture. The new house has a huge unfinished basement and a big garage, but between all the other renovations and upkeep, we decided the theater/bar/game rooms would be better served as a workshop and leave the garage less cluttered.  With baby #1 on the way, there just isn't time or budget for a dedicated HT right now. The projector in the family room will have to do.

Basement is a 30' x 46' rectangle. Those are stairs going down in the middle and a door leading to the garage on the far side by the mechanicals.










However, to "do it right the first time", as Mike Holmes would put it, I'm pulling permits for the electrical and going through the whole process the proper way. I'm hoping this smaller project will prepare me for the major ones (kitchen and eventual HT build). I figured I would show some progress here for those who are worried or leery of doing electrical work themselves, or what the permit and approval process is like. I may also delve into soundproofing as part of this project, depending on how loud the dust collector and table saw are 

I talk with the code inspector on Monday to get my permit. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Well, step 1 is done now. Plans are completed and reviewed and I have my electrical permit.

Advice for anyone pulling a permit: have as much detail in your plans as you can and have separate plans for electrical, structure, hvac, etc. You can have one master plan with everything, but if they ask questions it's easier to point to details on a specific plan.

I found the code inspector very helpful and respectful, even with my status as a do-it-yourselfer. I have professional low-voltage wiring experience, but he did not know that. He asked me a few specific questions regarding wiring and locations, as well as what is existing and what will be new. You need to know these answers, so research them thoroughly. I wasn't given any "gotcha" questions, but they will hesitate to approve your project if you seem inept. 

I received approval to start and then had to pay for the permit. $80 later, I am now official. That seems like a lot (and I had a bit of sticker shock when they calculated that), but it buys you peace of mind. All the work gets inspected and will be legal once done -- which protects you in case of a fire or injury. The fact that everything was inspected up to code really helps your case with an insurance company. You are still responsible for the work, though! You just now have a paper trail to back it up.

What's next: rough-in, then final, then actually getting to use my shop.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

A workshop! Now that's my kind of place.


----------

